# $60 Wine Rack



## Greydog (Apr 22, 2015)

Took me two days to build this. It was supposed to accommodate 120 bottles but two of my stringers broke due to knots in the crappy pine.
Started with 1x6 pine and drilled alternating 3 1/2" and 1 3/8" holes down the center of the length 4" apart center to center. Then ripped them down the middle to form the front and back of each shelf. it holds 108 bottles.

It's not pretty but will serve it's basement storage purpose.


----------



## ibglowin (Apr 22, 2015)

Looks pretty good to me!


----------



## Rocky (Apr 22, 2015)

Very nice job, Greydog. Couldn't you "sister" the cracked stingers?


----------



## TXWineDuo (Apr 22, 2015)

Nice job, how about any additional support in the center? With 12 full bottles it seems like the weakest part of the rails is where you drilled the 3 1/2" hole near the center. Maybe just some 1x6 cut to the same depth of the 2x4 laid flat and screwed to the opposite rail just in case.

jb


----------



## OilnH2O (Apr 22, 2015)

Better to find those cracked stringers now than when half-way through stacking bottles on them!


----------



## Greydog (Apr 22, 2015)

I couldn't scab the broken pieces back together. several knots in the wood were in the weak spots. I was going to build it out of nice poplar wood but at $1.87 a linear foot I took a pass on that! It has 60 linear feet of 1x6 in the project.

It's pretty sturdy. I loaded it today. Saving the top two rows for wine I'll bottle next month. Its for my "keeper" wine. I have two wire racks that hold 100 bottles and another 8 cases stashed away in boxes that I share with friends.


----------

